# I'll be Moving Next Month



## Lon (Oct 14, 2017)

Tomorrow I will go to sign all the paper work that is required, choose my apartment, pay the required deposit and choose the move in date which will be between the 1st to the 11th of October. The timing is good because I will receive my Cochlear Implant on the !5th of November and will then spend the three week recuperation time in my new abode. The ACTIVATION of my Cochlear Implant is a big event and will occur in late November or early December.  It looks like being able to have aome degree of hearing restored before Xmas is a real possibility.


http://www.oakmontoffresno.com/


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 14, 2017)

Lon,

Good luck with the move and the operation, hope you hear those sleigh bells jingling, ring-ting-tingling, this Christmas!


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 14, 2017)

Looks like a lovely place, hope you will be happy there!


----------



## terry123 (Oct 14, 2017)

Sounds great Lon. Glad its all working out for you!


----------



## Lara (Oct 14, 2017)

:coolthumb::sunglass: We'll, that's going to be a December present to beat all December presents isn't it.


----------

